# leveling kit for chevy 1500HD



## southwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

I know someone recently asked about a leveling kit for ford f150, but what is the best to use on a 03 chevy 1500HD?  Any experiences? is it something I can do myself?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## david w. (Nov 21, 2009)

if you wanna level it out just crank the torsion bars a little.that is if its 4x4.


----------



## southwind (Nov 23, 2009)

*leveling kit*



david13 said:


> if you wanna level it out just crank the torsion bars a little.that is if its 4x4.



I have heard you compromise the ride that way....don't need it to be any stiffer.
Thanks,


----------



## david w. (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah it will make it ride stiffer, another kit i heard good about is the rough country leveling kit.


----------



## southwind (Nov 24, 2009)

david13 said:


> yeah it will make it ride stiffer, another kit i heard good about is the rough country leveling kit.



Is that the one with the tortion keys and small shock extensions?

Tim


----------



## LJR (Nov 25, 2009)

www.truxxx.com has some good leveling kits.

 They do have a ton of photos and instructions.


----------



## HooDoU (Nov 27, 2009)

I installed a Cognito Motorsports leveling kit on my 2003 1500HD.  It is more expensive than most but there is a reason for that - it is the best.

You will also need to upgrade to longer shocks.  

Send me an email if you have any specific questions I can answer for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## hammerz71 (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody ever tells you that cranking the bolts will result in a stiffer ride than installing leveling keys doesn't know a thing about torsion bar, IFS suspensions.
BOTH achieve lift by exerting torque on the torsion bars.  BOTH will stiffen the front to some degree.

You can go either route, but the best way to get a good compromise between lift and ride quality is to not get crazy on the lift.  Although it'd take about 2-2 1/4" for perfectly level, 1 1/2" will take a lot of that "rake" look out and give you a bit more tire clearance without harshening up the front too much.  
And it's all relative, I've cranked some where the guy didn't even notice a stiffness in the front end and I've done some where the guy wanted me to take it back down because he couldn't deal with the harsh ride.
As far as longer shocks, yeah you will need them if you don't want to bottom 'em out on bumps, but if you buy a set of leveling keys, many are available with shock relocation brackets which allow you to move the shock position to allow for the added ride height.  They can be removed later if you choose to replace your shocks with longer ones.  Often these kits with shock brackets cost no more than a leveling kit without them, just gotta shop...


----------



## chevyman32257 (Dec 8, 2009)

buy new torsion keys and longer front shocks. the keys are indexed different, allowing to get more height without the harsh ride. but they clain 2 in lift, more like 1-1.5, more than that it wont stay in alignment, and eat tires to much negative caster.hope this helps. cheaper in the long run to lift it the right way!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 8, 2009)

hammerz71 said:


> Anybody ever tells you that cranking the bolts will result in a stiffer ride than installing leveling keys doesn't know a thing about torsion bar, IFS suspensions.
> BOTH achieve lift by exerting torque on the torsion bars.  BOTH will stiffen the front to some degree.
> 
> You can go either route, but the best way to get a good compromise between lift and ride quality is to not get crazy on the lift.  Although it'd take about 2-2 1/4" for perfectly level, 1 1/2" will take a lot of that "rake" look out and give you a bit more tire clearance without harshening up the front too much.
> ...



Hammer, I allowed a guy to 'level' my 07 Silverado 4x4 by cranking the bolts...and it is, in my opinion, significantly stiffer up front than before.   The guy didn't mark the starting point or anything, and I'm wondering how I could get back to the original level and just go with keys?    Would I need to take it to a shop?   Or is it something a shade tree guy like myself could do with regular tools?


----------



## SouthernComfort1989 (Dec 8, 2009)

go on ebay look up h-e-l-l (take out the dashes) bent steel. they are the best on the market and cheaper way cheaper.


----------



## SouthernComfort1989 (Dec 8, 2009)

SouthernComfort1989 said:


> go on ebay look up h-e-l-l (take out the dashes) bent steel. they are the best on the market and cheaper way cheaper.


scratch that they don't make them for chevy's


----------



## southwind (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys.....I'll keep researching it and go the best route.


----------

